# How much do you talk about yourself at work?



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

I mean besides whatever your responsibilities are. Meaning more personal information: likes/dislikes.


Some co-workers I'm a little more comfortable with than others sharing personal stories. My supervisors for the most part I don't get too into my personal life unless there's something going on it that might effect my job. 

I don't use social media but would be uncomfortable friending people on it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

When I had coworkers, we mostly just joked around but also talked about hobbies. I kept it pretty superficial though, nothing very personal. I do have facebook, and it sucked, I also remember my boss reading over a coworker's facebook when they called out - complete violation of privacy in my opinion, although at the same time foolish for the coworker to post what he had been doing that day. I locked down my profile shortly after that, because my account was mostly used for family and keeping in touch with people I had lost contact with over the years. Once it became a tool for my employers, I did not like using it as much.

Inevitably, a coworker asked be my friend on facebook when the topic came up. Once I was friended with them, other coworkers saw that, and sent out requests. Shortly after that, is when I started to be careful with what I posted.. then with the elections and polarization of people I just decided to block most people from seeing my posts and also block their messages from my profile feed.

It is better just not to have it, imo.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I try to avoid bringing attention to myself wherever I am, especially at work. It makes me uncomfortable. I never offer information about myself or bring up anything personal. I try to steer conversations away from me. The less they know about me the better. They just wouldn't understand my solitary lifestyle. So I feel it's best to just keep it professional.


----------



## pheniboner (Feb 9, 2016)

I never revealed anything about myself because that's what they would use to make fun of me behind my back. So the less anyone knew about me the better.


----------



## jojy1 (May 31, 2021)

Yep my thoughts exactly to all of the responses so far. I was bullied by my family to start, and everything they could use to embarrass me/put me down. I’ve been so protective of myself, I don’t even think that I’m naturally an introvert, just socially fearful!! I’m watching Emma McAdams (Therapy in a Nutshell) on YouTube and it seems to help. Seeing psychologists for 10 years, no help probably because I only just figured out what is happening with me.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not much, since I don't have much interesting enough and share worthy personal info to begin with. Most I have to share if I do have to share, they are rather boring or pathetic. When I talk, it is almost always just chiming in a comment here and there on an existing conversation not started by me. And usually it's a conversation about eating and food places. Always good subjects some find interesting without having to dive into personal territory.


----------



## Esmae (Feb 14, 2017)

Not anything deeply personal, just standard day to day topics. I've heard everyone talk about everyone behind their backs & act like BFF so I don't want to fall in to that trap. 
Although I imagine they've probably all said bad things/made jokes about me as they do it to everyone


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

As far as most of the office, I prefer not to talk about myself at all, including what I did during the weekend, unless I have something to share.


----------



## Steelfox (Nov 10, 2003)

I am pretty much an open book. I will tell just about anybody anything about myself that they want to know. I don't offer the information but if they ask I will answer.


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

I am always cognizant of the fact that these people are my coworkers and _not_ my friends. I _barely_ share enough info to be somewhat friendly/polite. My strategy is to keep ideas simple (I am the food/hike/travel guy at work) so my colleagues won't have to make much of an effort to get the gist of my life outside of work. I'll keep my statements brief and won't make much of an attempt to further the conversation once they have enough to go on. If anyone tries to dig deeper into my personal life, I'll either provide a bland and boring answer and encourage them to lose interest, refocus the topic on work, explain that I am busy at the moment and don't have time for conversation, or bluntly give them the cold shoulder. It just depends on where they are in the work hierarchy.

Furthermore, it is imperative that my colleagues understand I am at the office to work because I enjoy making money and having the financial freedom to pay for the things I want. I did not apply to my job to hang out with folks or make new friends. My preference is to have a decent bit of separation between my work life and my personal life. I will be friendly enough to work with and get the job done, but they shouldn't dig much deeper than that.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I share nothing, my coworkers share a lot.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousCoffee (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, I don't share much with co-workers either. Its a relief to see other people are kinda similar.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I generally don't talk about anything personal with anyone at work. Giving people possible ammo to use against you later is never a good idea. Experience has taught me that work "friends" usually can't be trusted.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

I try to avoid it.. I'd rather stick to talking about work than myself. If I find myself stuck in the staffroom where someone wants to chat I'll focus on asking them questions about their life. I find that people without SA usually like talking about themselves.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only who felt/feels this way. I sort of think SA aside if you're going to maintain a professional relationship with people certain things should be left unsaid.

One time though years back I did hear someone question my sexuality. I guess because no mention ever of a significant other


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

Anytime I did, I regretted it. It makes people dislike me even more. I’m that creepy coworker who eats lunch alone in the car and never speaks to anyone, talking to myself and licking my pennies.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I try not to talk about myself much because I sometimes hear them judging and talking **** about the personal lives of other people that ended up revealing tmi. I try to make stuff up from time to time if they do ask something personal though. But that rarely happens. I think because they mostly assume stuff about me anyways.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Very, very little. In fact, I avoid the lunchroom and any sort of activities or functions as often as I can so I don’t have to engage in small talk. Nothing against my co-workers its just I don’t feel comfortable discussing a number of things, Looks like I may be returning to the office soon for the first time in over a year...and I will be sharing even less info this time.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

As little as possible


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The way I think of it, it's like you're in this terrible place selling your soul to the highest bidder because you can't survive without them and you're supposed to actually fraternize with the other inmates just to make it seem normal?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I was at my last job for nearly 5 years, and my vague replies to their questions became a bit of a joke to them after a while.

Co-worker: What did you do over the weekend?
Me: Just kind of hung out, did whatever.
Co-worker: _Laugh_


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Citrine79 said:


> Very, very little. In fact, I avoid the lunchroom and any sort of activities or functions as often as I can so I don’t have to engage in small talk. Nothing against my co-workers its just I don’t feel comfortable discussing a number of things, Looks like I may be returning to the office soon for the first time in over a year...and I will be sharing even less info this time.


I’ve never been inside a break room, I eat at my desk every day.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Only when asked.

Truth be told I generally avoid the concept!


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Only thing I think of now is if you don't talk at all people won't know if they do things to insult/offend you.

It's a reason why work is very challenging for the SA person.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I avoid it at all costs...

Talk to myself, sing to myself, swear and or curse and cuss at metal on the other hand...


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

I don't have to cause I work from home, but when I had to work in a place I tried to only talk about mundane stuff and things that are easy to relate to. Giving too much away can be a problem.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Typically not very much unless directly asked. I usually try to keep any conversation about work related topics.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

As much as people ask, which is minimal needless to say. Sometimes I'll include experiences and such when I'm opining or talking about something personal. But for the most part I don't share much unless I get a penny for my thoughts.


----------

